# Honey Malt?



## icarussound (19/12/09)

I Picked up ingredients for my brew day tomorrow and, on a whim, got some honey malt. I wanted to ad a bit of sweetness to my toucan recipes. But how much should I add? I was thinking just a bit, say 0.25 lbs (100 grams)? My recipe for tomorrow is:


1.7kg Thomas Cooper Heritage Lager
1.7kg Thomas Cooper Traditional Draught
225 g Crystal 64 seeped 30 mins
100 g Honey malt seeped 30 mins
225 g DME
7 g Cascade whole @ 20 mins
dryhop with 7 g Mt. Hood
yeast Safale US-05
20 L
OG 1059, FG 1015. IBU 54, ABV 6%

and the same but using 2 X Heritage lagers instead of 1 each lager & draught (can you tell I am trying to use up what I have including the Coopers stuff!)


----------



## mika (19/12/09)

I haven't heard of many people using it, but those that do seem to use it in real small percentages. What you've got there looks OK.
Where did you get it from ? Are you in Oz ?


----------



## newguy (19/12/09)

Smell and taste it first. It's not a malt that a lot of people like. As Mika said, definitely use a small amount.

I bought an entire sack of it years ago and despite the fact that I gave away over 20kg, I still have some left. Never again will I buy malt because of the name. Not without tasting it first.


----------



## icarussound (20/12/09)

Well I'm glad I asked! I sort of decided to use it in 4 recipes! I guess I'll try it in one and then see (taste!) 

I'm not in Oz I'm in Betelgeuse. You can visit by putting your finger on a globe, twirling it around with your eyes closed and chanting "ipa apa oompa" three times while clicking your heels together. 'Tis a magical place I live with honey malt growing in the fields and trees dripping hop cones and castles made of glass carboys, LSD streams and free viagra three times a year distributed by buxom Valkiries. Unfortunately we still use lbs and gallons and so aussie beer recipes are frowned upon unless they are translated appropriately and calculators are not allowed (40 lashes per infraction.) :lol:


----------



## Flash_DG (20/12/09)

:icon_offtopic: Will you suddenly appear infront of me if I say it 3 times or will I be transport to where you are?


----------



## icarussound (21/12/09)

Flash_DG said:


> :icon_offtopic: Will you suddenly appear infront of me if I say it 3 times or will I be transport to where you are?



I'm afraid you...

...won't. 

The reason: You are not a believer and this is unacceptable to my country and faith. You could BECOME a believer if Honey Malt became one deity you worship, say 3-4 time a month. Do it and we will consider your case and potentially initiate you into the heels clicking transportation club (HCTC) which allows you 2 (two) opportunities to arrive at a place of worship and 3 (three) possible encounters with the Valkiries (I know this is foremost in your mind, and perhaps your main interest in Betelgeuse as a holiday spot.)

Best regards and with a great deal of respect and a slight portion of hilarity, and with love from:

Steve da sleeve
Lover of honey malt (in theory)


----------

